# HGH WHY DO I NOT SEE THE RESULTS I HEAR ABOUT?



## Eric Smith (Aug 29, 2022)

There is a reason HGH is call magic or Miracle

http://road2hardcoreiron.net/hgh-igf...?topicseen#new
__________________
http://road2hardcoreiron.net/

https://www.myscfuel.com/

EG


----------



## fatherliarakos (Sep 4, 2022)

Eric Smith said:


> There is a reason HGH is call magic or Miracle
> 
> http://road2hardcoreiron.net/hgh-igf...?topicseen#new
> __________________
> ...


Are you 100% the hgh you have is real?? The market is full of fakes and real pharma is hard to come by i would suggest if you have the money to do a lab test if not you should do a hgh serum blood test, but it still might be fake. Most of the people that take hgh see results in 5-6 weeks so if you just started dont expect much change. Also if you feel your hands and feet swelling and or joint pain and also feeling tired after a shot most probably its real if not there is a high chance its a fake


----------



## Eric Smith (Sep 4, 2022)

fatherliarakos said:


> Are you 100% the hgh you have is real?? The market is full of fakes and real pharma is hard to come by i would suggest if you have the money to do a lab test if not you should do a hgh serum blood test, but it still might be fake. Most of the people that take hgh see results in 5-6 weeks so if you just started dont expect much change. Also if you feel your hands and feet swelling and or joint pain and also feeling tired after a shot most probably its real if not there is a high chance its a fake


Ok.  Thank you for that helpful imput.  I don't normally respond.  But this was very helpful.


----------



## Mrc (Sep 8, 2022)

Hgh is a slow race. Takes at least 6 months before you will visually see any changes. To expect to see results in 5-6 weeks is an unrealistic in my personal experience. You’ll initially get some benefits like rapid healing, clearer skin, and better sleep but nothing you’re going to see. Hgh works best when combined with another anabolic too.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 8, 2022)

Mrc said:


> Hgh is a slow race. Takes at least 6 months before you will visually see any changes. To expect to see results in 5-6 weeks is an unrealistic in my personal experience. You’ll initially get some benefits like rapid healing, clearer skin, and better sleep but nothing you’re going to see. Hgh works best when combined with another anabolic too.


Where did you get 6months from? 
I start seeing visual changes in a matter of weeks


----------



## Mrc (Sep 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Where did you get 6months from?
> I start seeing visual changes in a matter of weeks


Chase Irons, Dave Palumbo, they both make references to it taking 6 months to visually see changes. As well as myself. Are you using other anabolics with this protocol?


----------



## Mrc (Sep 8, 2022)

_I mean I randomly Google that very question and there’s 6 months being mentioned in the first article I look into. _


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 8, 2022)

Mrc said:


> Chase Irons, Dave Palumbo, they both make references to it taking 6 months to visually see changes. As well as myself. Are you using other anabolics with this protocol?


Yes I am but I’m always on gear so that wouldn’t be it.
6months is nonsense regardless of who says it. 
Chase irons also says people bulking on tren will spin their wheels and Dave spouts all sorts nonsense.
If it’s taking half a year to see visual changes from hgh you’ve got other issues.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 8, 2022)

Mrc said:


> _I mean I randomly Google that very question and there’s 6 months being mentioned in the first article I look into. _


Also you might wanna reread your screen shot.
Don’t speak without experience.


----------



## Mrc (Sep 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Yes I am but I’m always on gear so that wouldn’t be it.
> 6months is nonsense regardless of who says it.
> Chase irons also says people bulking on tren will spin their wheels and Dave spouts all sorts nonsense.


Well I’m pulling from my personal experience as well. You see how I look. I’m no monster, what kind of condition are you in? I’m not saying you are wrong, everyone is different but I pull up any random article and 6 months is mentioned. If you’re going off your personal experience you couldn’t tell me for certain because you’re always on gear.


----------



## Mrc (Sep 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Also you might wanna reread your screen shot.
> Don’t speak without experience.


Personal experience, post up a pic of yourself.


----------



## Mrc (Sep 8, 2022)

Mrc said:


> Personal experience, post up a pic of yourself.


My screen shot says exactly what am trying to tell you.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 8, 2022)

Mrc said:


> Well I’m pulling from my personal experience as well. You see how I look. I’m no monster, what kind of condition are you in? I’m not saying you are wrong, everyone is different but I pull up any random article and 6 months is mentioned. If you’re going off your personal experience you couldn’t tell me for certain because you’re always on gear.


Wtf. I can tell for certain. I’m lean at 235-240 5’8.
I’ve also been doing this for 20 years along with working with people.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 8, 2022)

Mrc said:


> Personal experience, post up a pic of yourself.


I’ve posted plenty on here. Go find one. 
You post a pic. 
Also learn to fucking read. You saw 6months but didn’t read it


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 8, 2022)

Mrc said:


> Personal experience, post up a pic of yourself.


Post a pic of yourself


----------



## Mrc (Sep 8, 2022)

Mrc said:


> Personal experience, post up a pic of yourself.


My screen shot says exact


RiR0 said:


> Wtf. I can tell for certain. I’m lean at 235-240 5’8.
> I’ve also been doing this for 20 years along with working with people.


i guess you’re not reading what you’re writing. If you’re always on gear then you’re o personal experience


RiR0 said:


> I’ve posted plenty on here. Go find one.
> You post a pic.
> Also learn to fucking read. You saw 6months but didn’t read it


 dude, I’m not here to argue with you, have a good night.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 8, 2022)

Mrc said:


> My screen shot says exact
> 
> i guess you’re not reading what you’re writing. If you’re always on gear then you’re o personal experience
> 
> dude, I’m not here to argue with you, have a good night.


Get fucked and learn to read. Let’s see a pic


----------



## Mrc (Sep 8, 2022)

Fuck yourself prick


----------



## Mrc (Sep 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Get fucked and learn to read. Let’s see a pic


Suck a dick asswipe


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 8, 2022)

Mrc said:


> Fuck yourself prick


So no pic then 😂 
What does that screen shot say? Exactly?


----------



## Mrc (Sep 8, 2022)

Good bye bitch


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 8, 2022)

Mrc said:


> Good bye bitch


Health gains such a reliable source. 
Come on you want me to post a pic. Why won’t you?


----------



## Mrc (Sep 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Health gains such a reliable source.
> Come on you want me to post a pic. Why won’t you?


You see my profile pic. That’s all you get. Your pics are all private, probably because you have these confrontations regularly cuz you get called out on your bs. I’m over you dude. Good night.


----------



## Mrc (Sep 8, 2022)

Mrc said:


> You see my profile pic. That’s all you get. Your pics are all private, probably because you have these confrontations regularly cuz you get called out on your bs. I’m over you dude. Good night.


And how typical of a know it all pos to day everyone else is wrong. You’re not even worth arguing with. Guess what Derek says is bs too according to you.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 8, 2022)

🤦‍♂️


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 8, 2022)

Mrc said:


> You see my profile pic. That’s all you get. Your pics are all private, probably because you have these confrontations regularly cuz you get called out on your bs. I’m over you dude. Good night.


😂 
You need gear to look like that? Wtf 
Go dig. I turned off my privacy.

Yes Derek is a moron he cherry picks and misrepresents data and studies for retards like you.

Hgh can take up to 3-6 months to see full benefits but it’s individual and dose dependent. Not 3-6 months to see visual changes 😂


----------



## Mrc (Sep 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😂
> You need gear to look like that? Wtf
> Go dig. I turned off my privacy.
> 
> ...


Dude you’re so smart, guess you should have your own podcast, call it whiny mother fucker. You got me, you’re the king. Ruler and bestest, lol


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 8, 2022)

Mrc said:


> Dude you’re so smart, guess you should have your own podcast, call it whiny mother fucker. You got me, you’re the king. Ruler and bestest, lol


You’re not and you shouldn’t.
You can’t read.
You’re the one crying.
@Skullcrusher come get your son


----------



## Mrc (Sep 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re not and you shouldn’t.
> You can’t read.
> You’re the one crying.
> @Skullcrusher come get your son


I’m fuckin laughing at you. I’m not crying. You are delusional dude. This has been fun. I’ve got a family to say goodnight to and a business to run. Catch your stupid ass tomorrow.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re not and you shouldn’t.
> You can’t read.
> You’re the one crying.
> @Skullcrusher come get your son


LOL a CandyCrusher callout


----------



## Mrc (Sep 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re not and you shouldn’t.
> You can’t read.
> You’re the one crying.
> @Skullcrusher come get your son


I guess you think you’re the tough guy wherever you’re from.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 8, 2022)

Mrc said:


> I’m fuckin laughing at you. I’m not crying. You are delusional dude. This has been fun. I’ve got a family to say goodnight to and a business to run. Catch your stupid ass tomorrow.


😂


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 8, 2022)

Mrc said:


> I guess you think you’re the tough guy wherever you’re from.


I live right outside of Atlanta. 
Not sure what being a tough guy has to do with you lacking any reading comprehension


----------



## Mrc (Sep 8, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> LOL a CandyCrusher





RiR0 said:


> I live right outside of Atlanta.
> Not sure what being a tough guy has to do with you lacking any reading comprehension


The fact you can’t see that 6 months is a generalized statement across the board is a problem. You said you were kicked out of asf, I see why. No one can talk to you because you think you’re right and I really don’t give a fuck. If this is how you treat new members it’s pretty fucked Up.


----------



## Mrc (Sep 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I live right outside of Atlanta.
> Not sure what being a tough guy has to do with you lacking any reading comprehensio looks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 8, 2022)

Mrc said:


> The fact you can’t see that 6 months is a generalized statement across the board is a problem. You said you were kicked out of asf, I see why. No one can talk to you because you think you’re right and I really don’t give a fuck. If this is how you treat new members it’s pretty fucked Up.





RiR0 said:


> 😂
> You need gear to look like that? Wtf
> Go dig. I turned off my privacy.
> 
> ...



Learn to read and then learn to comprehend what you’re reading.


----------



## GreenAmine (Sep 8, 2022)

Mrc said:


> I’m not here to argue with you, have a good night





Mrc said:


> Good bye bitch





Mrc said:


> I’m over you dude. Good night.





Mrc said:


> You’re not even worth arguing with





Mrc said:


> This has been fun. I’ve got a family to say goodnight to and a business to run. Catch your stupid ass tomorrow.


I'm leaving, @RiR0... I'm gonna do it! Don't think I won't, cuz I will! You know-it-all roided-up meanie head! I'm out. I'm really leaving this time......


----------



## GreatGunz (Sep 8, 2022)

Nah @RiR0 hes not a dick to everyone!
Just a few…….🤔


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Where did you get 6months from?
> I start seeing visual changes in a matter of weeks


Six months sounds like the BS my doctor peddled to me when I was on the GH boosting peptides.  Unfortunately, the side effects of the peptides were so bad, I never made it to six months...


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 8, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Six months sounds like the BS my doctor peddled to me when I was on the GH boosting peptides.  Unfortunately, the side effects of the peptides were so bad, I never made it to six months...


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 8, 2022)

Ugh, peptides 🤮
Wish I couldn't remember the 2month stint I had using those...save the stress & buy more test..peptides are a joke in a vial, idk why this is irking me..just personal experience, burned a quick hole in the wallet at the time, memories of regret..


----------



## crido887 (Sep 8, 2022)

I noticed changes within weeks too. Increased glycogen retention.. especially after eating a high carb meal. Looking in the mirror.


maybe they mean for true body recomposition it will take months?

I love hgh. Been a favorite add on.


----------



## Alex001wong (Sep 9, 2022)

Did you get real GH？ It depends on the dosage you used too. I think it's effective...


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 9, 2022)

……..


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 9, 2022)

Damn it. I can't read.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Damn it. I can't read.


…….


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 9, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> Nice pic bro. Respect.


That’s not me that’s Mrc


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 9, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> View attachment 27953
> 
> Bad mutha fucka right there.


----------



## pat.fitpro (Sep 16, 2022)

I bought GH from this guy on facebook, anyone interested could click it:





						Log in to Facebook
					

Log in to Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## crido887 (Sep 16, 2022)

pat.fitpro said:


> I bought GH from this guy on facebook, anyone interested could click it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seems legit


----------



## MrRogers (Sep 17, 2022)

For years, psychotropics were believed to have been adequately trialed by the 12th week. There is no science behind this whatsoever. Some idiot said 12 weeks at some point and everyone went with it.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 17, 2022)

fatherliarakos said:


> Are you 100% the hgh you have is real?? The market is full of fakes and real pharma is hard to come by i would suggest if you have the money to do a lab test if not you should do a hgh serum blood test, but it still might be fake. Most of the people that take hgh see results in 5-6 weeks so if you just started dont expect much change. Also if you feel your hands and feet swelling and or joint pain and also feeling tired after a shot most probably its real if not there is a high chance its a fake


Negative sides(cts, lethargy, etc.) should not be used as an indicator that your GH is real. I see guys psyched to be falling asleep at their desks after not sleeping the previous night because of the pain in their hands. 

@janoshik offers testing that will prove if the kit you took your sample from is what it says it is. Its what? About $20 to $30 more than his gear testing? I haven't sent GH for testing. I have sent a dozen or so gear samples to him. 

If I bought my Serostim from Dave Palumbo you bet your ass I'd be testing my GH. Certain segments of the Community are star struck and seemingly quick to forget that Palumbo was part of a conspiracy that sold fake Serostim to friends and fans alike. He and his scumbag accomplices used his minor celebrity to sell fake kits to people.

Fast forward to the launch of Palumbo's Roid Test. Zero improvement over Lab Max home testing kits. The product did nothing to benefit anyone except himself. The guy has a face for radio with effeminate mannerisms that make me wonder what else he may be hiding. Not that it matters in this day and age. I simply question anything he puts out in the way of info on his channel. I believe his instinct is to lie. 

Dave did what he could and if he could've sold his mother out to keep himself from having to take responsibility for his actions and to stay out of prison smart money says he would have. He was sentenced to a year and a day(prosecutors will suggest to the sentencing judge, when they have a defendant, to go ahead and give them the year and a day. A day less and the defendant will serve all 365 days. A year and a day makes the defendant eligible for Good Time to be factored into things. He'll serve 10 months on the year and a day sentence and could possibly be out sooner depending on what half way house wait time is looking like. He may be eligible to be out even sooner.


----------



## beyond002 (Sep 26, 2022)

Not Good Bro


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 4, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> 🤦‍♂️


Indeed


----------

